# HELP : CUYI Heatpress not heating



## inklette01 (May 4, 2019)

Hi , 

Im hoping that someone in good faith responds to this query. 
I got this new CUYI heatpress . barely used it. Now its not heating up. I hardly know anything about heatpress and tshirt making . I just noticed though that when i turn it on and set the timer, it doesnt heat up. 

Im not sure if this is helpful but the OUT indicator should light red but it isn't.


----------



## FantasTico (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi. Im no expert. But just in case try to use another electrical outlet to make sure that's not the problem. Check the the heatpress manual for voltage requirements. Otherwise probably a fuse problem in the heat press.


----------

